# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  coolinarika i WHO

## sasa

http://www.coolinarika.com/clanak/prehrana-dojencadi dakle  u nedostatku kulinarskog umijeca te kreativnog zanosa zavirila u potrazi za necim sto ce konacno zadovoljiti profinjeno nepce mog cicoljupca...krse li oni pravilnik kad daju savjete o ogranicenom broju te vremenu podoja? i jos tvrde da je to preporuka WHOa?

_leonisa editirala link_

----------


## sasa

i ne znam zakaj ne otvara link, al ak odete na pocetnu pa na djecu, pa na prehranu djece, pa upisete dojencad u pretraznik izbacit ce vam  :Grin:

----------


## tinars

http://www.coolinarika.com/clanak/prehrana-dojencadi
točkice su višak

Ovi prvi komentari su i bili s cura s Rode (bar mi se čini po nickovima)
Članak je već jako star, ništa nisu mijenjali.

----------


## leonisa

je cak i onaj prvi avatar  :Laughing:  
Come to the dark side, vrati ga!!!

mogli bi im pisati da promijene te stvari i da maknu onu sliku, uf...

----------


## tinars

to je, čini mi se MGrubi-čin avatar?  :Smile: 

Je, slika je koma   :No:

----------


## MGrubi

8)

----------


## leonisa

nisam htjela odavati identitet  8) 

zivciraju me ti polutocni savjeti. grrrrrrr

i onako "idilicne" fotke  :Rolling Eyes: 

sasa tnx na link, ponekad je dobro obrisati prasinu  :Smile:  
sto se tice recepata za cicoljupca, mislim da podforum dohrana ima bogatu riznicu topika  :Wink:

----------


## Vivica

Danas sam navratila na Coolinariku i odmah na naslovnoj strani imaju hrpu članaka o dojenju i dohrani. Neki su i friški, s datumom 19.11.2007. Imaju i tablicu dohrane. Popravljaju se, ne počinje više s 4 mjeseca nego s 5.   :Mad:  
Nisam sve čitala, ali ako nekog zanima evo linka na članak Najbolje za moju bebu, a ima ih još ... 
http://www.coolinarika.com/clanak/najbolje-za-moju-bebu

----------


## MGrubi

:Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
opet gube mlijeko  :/

----------


## Vivica

sad sam tek ulovila vremena da čitam. 

_Kada bi se vratili daleko u prošlost, majčino mlijeko je bilo dominantna i najuspješnija dječja hrana sve do razvoja znanosti, pedijatrije, industrije, pojave hladnjaka i adaptiranih mlijeka za dojenčad koja sadrže nutritivne tvari u sličnim omjerima kao i majčino mlijeko._

Bolje da ne čitam    :Sad:

----------


## MGrubi

suptilno i uspješno izjednačava majčino i formulu, počevši od prve dvije slike
 :/

----------


## Layla

Jeste provjerili tko je napisao te tekstove? Vrlo je vjerojatno da su, bez pretjeranog korigiranja, razmišljanja o tom je li to dobro ili ne, a u svrhu pravljenja čušpajza od stranice o RECEPTIMA,  prevedeni i stavljeni na stranicu. Nemam ništa protiv prevođenja kvalitetnih tekstova, ali priznajem da sam dotično o dojenju na Coolinarici jednostavno izignorirala.

----------


## ivana b

Evo opet daju krive informacije -kruška od 17.tjedna   :Evil or Very Mad:  
http://www.coolinarika.com/recept/kruska-s-pahuljicama

----------


## MGrubi

trebalo bi pisati 17mj
greška, piše doli u komentarima, no nisu je još ispravili

----------


## Ariens

:?  Pise da je greska to sto je prije pisalo od 17 mjeseca. I ispravili su na 17 tjedana.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## janiczsa

Pa 17 mjeseci je ipak malo kasno za krušku i kukuruz, ali 17 tjedana je stvarno prerano

----------


## Cubana

17 tjedana = 4 mjeseca i 1 tjedan
Vrijeme za početak dohrane po mojoj pedijatrici  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MGrubi

stara škola

----------

